# Buying My First Outback



## Plasticman (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi my name is Harry,

My wife and I are leaning towards buying a 2007 Outback 21RS. I wanted to get some feedback from owners of this model or similar models to see what they like and dislike about these particular travel trailers. My wife and I really like what we are seeing but we havenʼt heard anything about them other than what the sales people are saying. I am in sales and I would rather hear from satisfied customers. I would really appreciate a reply. Hope to hear from you soon.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Do a search for the 21rs on this forum.

See the poll as to what models people own in this forum.

I myself am a very happy 21RS owner for 3+ years now but I don't want you to think I am biased.

Read up and feel the love for this particular brand and model.

On top of that, this forum is an added incentive to buying an Outback because you will always get an answer to your question and it will be better thought out than any dealer or salesperson could ever give you.

Good luck.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

There are a LOT of very knowledgable people on here that can help with almost any issue you have. Just don't ask any silly questions (not related to the OB). They will go on FOREVER!

I just bought my first OB this year, and this forum has been EXTREMELY helpful.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Harry -- welcome to Outackers. What part of California are you from? We're getting ready for a rally in So Cal (Newport Dunes) at the beginning of October.

What are you towing with? We originally wanted the 21RS but chose the 25RSS for the extra space with the sofa slide. But to answer your question, I'm very happy with the Outback. I like the queen slide bed (once I added memory foam). The things about 30 feet when opened but tows at 25'10". I like the bunks and the bike door. I really like the outside cookstove.

Best of all, I like Outbackers.com.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Harry
















Outbackers! 

Happy Outback shopping!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

First let me welcome you to Outbackers. Next let me say that in comparison to my previous SOB I have found that my overall experience has been that the Outback is a better made trailer. Now I have had some small issues as I am sure you will find others have also, but in the end I would recommend Outback trailers to anyone. I guess the layout is relative to your family. I camp alone, or sometimes with a grandson, but the 26fbs is perfect for me. I like the extras found on the Outback compared to the other as well. As mentioned on the board previously on your topic, there is a great amount of help on this board. There is also a great group of folks to enjoy.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Harry,

Welcome to Outbackers.com. We are owners of a 21-RS that we got in April of this year. We are really proud of ours. We wish we could have got the 23 but we couldn't get the bike door. The 25 looked great but it was too big. The 18 was cute but needless to say it didn't match up to the 21. For 2 people it's great. Might not have as much room as the 25 with sofa slide but we are just as happy. Our 8 year old grandson goes with us all the time and he owns the top bunk. We've had a couple of minor glitches that our dealer fixed fast and did a great job. I'm a big guy and the only downfall for me is the bathroom. Picture big man in a little coat, nuff said. At any rate hope you can make a great deal.

Welcome aboard,

Aunt B


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Aunt B said:


> I'm a big guy and the only downfall for me is the bathroom. Picture big man in a little coat, nuff said.
> Aunt B


Even funnier is to picture a big guy in a little coat named Aunt B


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Harry,

Welcome to Outbackers.com!









We don't have the 21rs, we do have the 25rss. We got it used 2 years ago, it is a 2003. We have had no major troubles with it as the second owners. Have no idea why the previous owners gave it up, but we LOVE it.









The Outbacks as a whole are great. There will be the occaisonal lemon, but you get that in anything.

By the way, an SOB is SOME OTHER BRAND.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to the best forum on earth. Lots of good people here, lots of help to me when I bought my '06 29bhs last year. We like the outdoor cook stove/sink, very handy. The white interior is suprisingly easy to clean too. I do not have any personal experience with the model your looking at, but we have found the overall construction to be well made for the $. You just need to find the right dealer with a good, and honest service dept. It is not uncommon to have a few things pop-up after you have camped a few times in the new TT, and most of all get it for the right price.

good luck, and keep us posted!

Brian


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome








We have an 07 23RS and we





















it!
We also love this site. But beware, it's addicting!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Harry and Welcome to Outbackers.com. We have a 23RS same as a 21RS but a little longer so it had 2 queen beds. We really love out Trailer, it pulls like a dream and have not had any problems with it so far.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Harry!
Welcome to the family!
I have the 21RS and chose it because that's what fit's in my driveway.
I really did look at all the floor plans and didn't see any benifit for our family of three to go bigger.
I weighed the space versus parking it someone else and the home base won.
There is quite a bit of livable space in it and I think more people can view the tv than some of the bigger models.
We took out the table and brought in our portable one,and had dinner for 6 really comfortable.
We have not had any problems with ours yet either.
I love it so far.
If I had a little more room I would have got the 23KRS though.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Harry, Welcome aboard. Are you from soCal?


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers Harry and Wife









As everyone else said the Outbacks are awesome and this site and it's members will be one of your greatest resources.
Depending on what type of TV (towing vehicle) you'll be using may play a role as to which model(s) you'll have to chose from.
Out side of that look at all models that will suite you needs both now and the future and go from there. Also if when shopping make sure the dealer opens up the TT fully in order to achieve the full effects.

Good luck in your search







and feel free to ask any questions here (especially the stupid ones)









Be sure a keep us up to date









Ed


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Plasticman said:


> Hi my name is Harry,
> 
> My wife and I are leaning towards buying a 2007 Outback 21RS. I wanted to get some feedback from owners of this model or similar models to see what they like and dislike about these particular travel trailers. My wife and I really like what we are seeing but we havenʼt heard anything about them other than what the sales people are saying. I am in sales and I would rather hear from satisfied customers. I would really appreciate a reply. Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club!

We had a 21RS for 3 years, and just traded up to a larger 26 RKS trailer.
We loved the 21, but frankly the bed was just more than my DW wanted to deal with. She did find it difficult to get around me at night if she had to get up to potty, and since she's NOT into sleeping bags, found the bed difficult to "make."

Aside from that, we loved the trailer, found it well put together and attractive. From my standpoint, it was easy to maintain.
We had very few problems, and only once sought dealer help in working on an issue (which was the radio not working...).

You will find outbacks generally well made. Mostly be cautious of the dealer you work with....they can make or break your spirit.

Bob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Harry
















*to Outbackers


*We have a 26RKS & have never had a problem, excellent trailer.







We are extremely pleased & so fortunate to have this wonderful site & all of it's members as an incredible resource. 
Good Luck & keep us posted!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Harry

Welcome to Outbackers.com

Buying a new trailer is always a lot of fun and can be nerve racking as well because there are so many models to choose from. I think you are doing the right thing by researching and asking questions.

I remember doing the same thing several years ago and decided on Outback....we were so please with our 28RSS we bought a Sydney addition. You will find that most people are very please with their trailer and many are on their 2nd and even 3rd Outback.

Good luck and happy shopping

Thor


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I'm a big guy and the only downfall for me is the bathroom. Picture big man in a little coat, nuff said.
> Aunt B


Even funnier is to picture a big guy in a little coat named Aunt B








[/quote]

Yeah...what's THAT about??


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Harry......

Welcome to the site.

I have had the 23RS for 3 years and it really is a neat trailer. It tows easy and I have had no problems with it. The outside kitchen and outside shower really have come in handy. I do the cooking when we travel and I have never used the indoor stove. It is a nice package for a growing family.
We just upgraded to a 32BHDS and I hope to have the same luck with it.

A quick note on this web-site, you will find both the folks and the info to be more than helpfull. Everything from "mods" to major repairs, someone on the site has gone through it. Dont be askeeerd to ask. I dont post very often , but I really enjoy reading about something we all have in common, "Outbacks".

Kirk


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

First, welcome to our corner of cyberspace









Second, whatever you decide to buy, think long and hard about your life, how it could and is changing, and the style of camper that will best suit your needs. Not just for a year, but for several years. I only mention this because many will fall into the "camper trader" trap. Save yourself alot of money and THINK first, then BUY second. The opposite will cost you.

Read and consider THIS for some of the typical reasons, and try to avoid them.

Good luck and happy camping in whatever you pick


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Harry, Welcome to Outbackers. You are going to love this site! We have a 2004 21Rs and love it. We purchased it used by owner and saved lots of money. The owners were retired and wanted to upgrade to a motorhome and only used the 21Rs 3or 4times. It was like new and still is! We love the bunks for our 2 teenagers and the dog gets to sleep on the couch (when not on someone's bed). It is perfect for us! I especially like to outdoor stove and bike door! Good luck.


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Harry, 
I just wanted to add my two cents, I LOVE MY OUTBACK. Trust me I am very social and when camping I always end up in a few people campers. Some really beautiful campers. I always leave thinking man that would be a nice camper if it didn't have those dark cabinets. Even campers with light oak seems dark to me. I don't think I would ever buy another brand. I have a used 2004 25rs. I am a single mother with two children and a dog and I have had no problems. It is really easy to clean W/ the kids and 100 pound dog







Let me tell you what. I had the most shady dealer in the world. If it wasn't for this site. I would have had real problems. The dealer sent me off with no brake control and other BIG issues. Everyone helped me here. I still need help. (see my next post)lol!!! I would say go for it. Mine is almost four years old and I haven't had any real problems. Keep in mind it doesn't matter if you spend $5,000. or $50,000. ALL CAMPERS have some little issues. 
good luck,


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

We love our 21RS. Its just the right size and has all of the necessities. The shower is small, but does the job. It's held up well for us and we have had very few problems. This site has proven to be a valuable resource and you can get answers to any question you can think of related to your camper. Hope this helps.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

We love our Outback 27RLS - And the Q bed is more comfortable after adding the memory foam (I think just about everybody does that). I like the cookstove and sink on the outside of the trailer, ours has a slide out dinette, and it really gives us lots more room. We tow ours with a F-250 Diesel, and that combo works good for us.

There have been some problems that people have experienced, and if you check some of the other threads in "PROBLEMS, SOLUTIONS AFTER MARKET" you will see what some people have had happen. But it seems that they are rather few and far between, but those things can happen to any Travel Trailer (TT). Important to have a GOOD Dealership that will help correct things if they go wrong. So, research your dealer too.

Lot's of people on this forum are So well informed, and experienced. I am sure you will get some great advice. They have helped me so much for the short time I have been here.

Keep in touch, and let us know how things progress.

HEIDI


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Harry?

Care to reply to all our feedback?


----------

